

Ask HN: Any good/creative sites I can submit my sitcom to? - whyleys

Hi guys,
I&#x27;ve recently written and made a sitcom for a $1000. Took me a couple of years to do and I know that getting it on to TV will be an almost impossible task. But I wondered if anyone has had any experience of submitting something creative (moving footage of some form) onto any internet sites that aren&#x27;t Vimeo and YouTube. I&#x27;m keen that people see it, and just wondered if anyone could give me some advice on who I can approach&#x2F;use.<p>Here is the link in case you&#x27;re interested http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Eu6EfnsgVUk or on mobile - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;52326482<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Vomzor
You should consider sending it to amazon.
[http://studios.amazon.com/help/submitting-a-series-
idea](http://studios.amazon.com/help/submitting-a-series-idea) You never know,
right? :)

~~~
tagabek
Definitely give this a try! I just watched the first few minutes of your
sitcom and it is already better than many sitcoms (and all shows for that
matter) that I've seen. Wonderful job!

~~~
whyleys
Thanks v much - very kind! Will let you know how I get on!

------
dgunn
I have no experience in this domain at all but just taking a shot at answering
you. Netflix, Hulu, Amazon, and more I believe are all producing original
content now. They're huge but I suspect they operate differently than the
large networks. If you intend to really go for this and try to get in front of
someone to pitch, make your effort count more by not going straight for the
whales.

